
Large data study: Navigator.sendBeacon() is broken - volument
https://volument.com/blog/sendbeacon-is-broken
======
bluesmoon
We had similar experiences with boomerang when we first implemented sendBeacon
(I think about 3 years ago). You can see our solution here:
[https://github.com/akamai/boomerang/blob/master/boomerang.js...](https://github.com/akamai/boomerang/blob/master/boomerang.js#L3823-L3847)

~~~
volument
Thanks! I can see a lot of boilerplate code and attempts to get things
working. Seems this is a somewhat known issue. Hopefully, this article makes
the problem more public.

